# Linear Power 300 and 1501



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

This are my auctions. Both amps fully function, the 300 is in mint condition the 1501 has a few scratches and a bend on the mounting edge. The 300 has 20 TO3's and the 1501 has 10.

Willing to sell here on DIYMA to avoid ebay fees. Dont have to send paypal gift (I will eat the charges). Thanks.

More pics available upon request. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY.

Almost forgot the links.

Linear Power 300
Linear Power 1501


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The 1501 is ending this Sunday (if no one uses the buy it now before).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

bump.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

do you have any DPS models?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Both sold on ebay to the same person (different dates).


----------

